# Goodbye to Lincoln, Bear’s brother



## Lincgold (May 11, 2018)

Sadly, today, our family put our sweet boy, Lincoln, who would have been 11 years old August 17th, down. The end of June, an echocardiogram revealed a tumor in his upper heart chamber. Because he had been diagnosed with hemangioma of the spleen May, 2018, the cardiologist felt that it was most like hemangiosarcoma. There was nothing we could do other than putting him on I’m Yunity and hope for the best.

He had his good days and then some bad days that left him catatonic for several hours. Each time that we thought this was it, he would bounce back as if nothing happened and was ok for a few days. However, the bad days became more and more frequent. When he refused food and was unable to control his bladder and bowels, we knew it was time.

Lincoln was loving, intelligent and gentle. We took him everywhere and he was such a great traveler. I recall one weekend about five years ago, my teenage daughter, son and I went to Manhattan to visit our older daughter who was in a residency program. Her studio apartment had parcay floors. At night, one of the neighbors banged on the wall when Lincoln’s nails would click on the floor. I grabbed my son’s socks and put them on his paws. Lincoln was so good about it and never once tried to bite them off. 

September of last year we brought home 8 weeks old Bear. From the beginning, Lincoln was so patient with him. Even when Bear’s little shark teeth would bite him in the ear, Lincoln would bark or growl but never, ever did he bite him. Bear learned very quickly who the alpha was and what he could and could not do. Bear brought new life to Lincoln who loved playing with him in the yard. Bear was housebroken and out of the crate in record time. I attribute this to his great teacher and brother, Lincoln.

We are all heartbroken but we have wonderful memories. His passing was so peaceful and quick. Our vet said, “he was definitely ready”. The last thing our beautiful boy saw was the faces of the people that loved him. He, in turn, gave us unconditional love back. He will be missed.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so sorry, saying goodbye is the hardest thing. I'm glad his memories bring you joy. Godspeed good boy.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so very sorry. Tears are streaming down my face as I read your tribute to sweet Lincoln.


----------



## SusanS (Jul 23, 2018)

It is so difficult when that time comes. I am sorry and hope all your wonderful memories of Lincoln's time with you will help you during this time. Through your words, Lincoln was very much loved and I am sure he loved you as well!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your precious Lincoln, your tribute is so lovely and touching. Would you like me to add him to The Rainbow Bridge List?.


----------



## Lincgold (May 11, 2018)

Thank you for your kind words. Yes, please do. Thank you, Ann


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for your loss of your beautiful Lincoln. 
I can tell from your words how very special he was, my thoughts are with you. 

Godspeed Lincoln


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. Sadly, having been down that road too often myself, I understand the depth of your pain. Cherish your happy memories and may those memories help you thru this difficult time.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Lincoln, i can tell by your words he was a very special boy.

My thoughts are with you and your family, run free at the rainbow bridge sweet boy!


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm sorry for your loss. No matter how long we have them, it's never long enough. Kind thoughts coming your way.


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

I'm so sorry. We all have felt this pain and our hearts go out to you and your family.


----------



## jomiel (Feb 15, 2019)

I'm so sorry  I really enjoyed your posts about Lincoln and Bear. Rest in peace, dear boy.


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

So so sorry to hear about sweet Lincoln. They really do take a piece of us with them when they go. It is always comforting to think that they were “ready” to go, and that Lincoln had so many wonderful years with you.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Lincgold said:


> Thank you for your kind words. Yes, please do. Thank you, Ann[/QUOTE
> 
> I have added your sweet Lincoln to The Rainbow Bridge List.


----------



## MushyB (Oct 31, 2018)

I'm so sorry for your loss of your sweet Lincoln. What a gorgeous boy, and fantastic role model for Bear! I hope the happy memories help heal your heart {{{hugs}}}


----------



## eeerrrmmm1 (Apr 15, 2018)

I am so sorry. Lincoln looked like a very good boy. I'm sure you and your family gave Lincoln a wonderful life and I hope you find comfort in all of the good memories.


----------



## LovedTessa (Jun 8, 2019)

What a love. He obviously mentored bear well too.


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

Your Lincoln was a beautiful Golden, a wonderful soul. Like many here, the loss of Lincoln is shared by us having been through having to say goodbye to a special Golden. I hope time helps you feel better soon and that the memories he left for you live forever in your heart.

Godspeed to Lincoln


dlm ny country


----------



## Pravin (Apr 24, 2019)

My heart feels heavy reading the Wonderful tribute to Lincoln, I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I am just so sorry to see this. What a joy to have had such a wonderful dog but the flip side is that his absence will leave such an enormous void. 

I am so glad that you have those precious photos of your boy, and that he was around to help raise Bear, the photo you shared from on the couch is wonderful. Thank you for sharing the stories and pictures. My heart goes out to you on losing such a special dog.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I am sooo sorry for your loss of sweet Lincoln. Hugs going out to you and Bear. Rest In Peace sweet Lincoln.


----------



## GoldenmomtoDomandBailey (May 29, 2019)

I'm so sorry. He sure is a beautiful boy. My boy has the same cancer diagnosis. They suspect it also spread to the brain. We don't expect much time left. Like you, we can just give him all the love in the world and pray for good days. My heart hurts for you and your family. I send prayers for peace and comfort. May all the Golden angels now run free with Lincoln. Blessings to you.


----------



## dbrown (Nov 13, 2018)

I'm so sorry to see this. Lincoln was lovely and Bear was lucky for such a sweet mentor. Thanks for sharing these photos and memories.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss of handsome Lincoln. Your tribute brought tears to my eyes. I know how horrible it is to lose a wonderful dog to the dreaded "c". My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family as you go through this difficult time.


----------



## dmo (Jun 2, 2019)

So sorry for your loss. We all feel your pain. We lost both of our Goldens this year to cancer. Sadie at 10 1/2 and Tucker at 8. We just brought home our new puppy on Thursday and am looking forward to the silence in my home to change to Golden sounds.


----------



## whemtp (Oct 18, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your loss. You posted very nice photos of Lincoln. I am glad to hear your family was able to be with him as he crossed over the bridge.


----------



## jmwh (Jul 29, 2019)

We lost our Nellie July 1...11 years, 4 months. The Golden Heart is huge... and so is yours, for Loving Lincoln so very much. What a gift!


----------



## valong (Aug 30, 2011)

my heart is empty for you. We lost our 7 1/2 year old to that, or at least that is what they suspect after she died suddenly. I am glad you have Bear to help relieve some of the sadness.


----------



## Lincgold (May 11, 2018)

Yesterday, I picked up Lincoln’s ashes and molded paw print. They did such a nice job! His ashes are in a beautiful wooden cedar box. Included are perennial seeds to plant with his ashes. Lincoln loved running in our yard. He was such a curious pup. One early evening a skunk passed our yard and friendly Lincoln tried to play with it...much to our chagrin Not to mention the skunks. Luckily, he just got just a small amount of it’s spray..only on his ear but it took forever to get the scent out. 

I will plant the seeds with his ashes and when they come come up year after year, We will remember what a wonderful dog he was!

Thank you all for your kind words. 

Ann


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear you lost Lincoln.


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

So so sorry for your loss. It’s never easy and each time takes your breath away. Hug Bear extra tight.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry about your sweet Lincoln. He's beautiful. It's such a helpless feeling when these horrible cancers attack our babies. They are such beautiful additions to our lives and the world. I believe one day you will see him again.


----------

